# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  How to control DIY CO2 flow??

## MOKHTAR

Hi All,

Tank: Planted Freshwater 25L/6gal
Inhabitant: RC Shrimps
Age: 3 months
DIY CO2: 1.5 & 2 ltr plastic bottles/air-tubing & $2/- plastic air-tubing control-valve - Gen: Yeast, Sodium Carbonate & Sugar

I have difficulty controlling CO2 output from my DIY CO2 reactor into the tank water. 
I tried to reduce the flow with the control-valve, but unsuccessful.
After such outburst of CO2 bubbles, it would depleted by night and I have to make new sugar water to add again into the bottles to produce CO2 again. Most mixture that I prepared could only last for 24hrs.
Any one can share idea/info on how to control the CO2 flow so it could last longer?
Appreciate any suggestion, thanks.

----------


## CK Yeo

try less yeast, less sugar.

ck

----------


## MOKHTAR

Hi ck,

Currently my formula are : 2 tblspn of sugar, 2 tspn of yeast, 1 tspn sodium carb. in half-full 2ltr soda drink bttl.
Bubbles plenty, but next day, less bubbles.

Are my abv formula ok? 
Any method to control the outburst of bubbles during the 1st mix made? 

Thanks

----------


## gentle

your formular is wrong...

should be something like

3/4 bottle of water
2 cups of sugar
1/4 teaspoon of yeast
1/2 teaspoon of baking powder

basically, yeast "eats" up the sugar in the sugar solution to produce CO2

search around this forum for more detailed information

good luck!

----------


## MOKHTAR

Hi gentle,

Got it. Been browsing other thread and understood the formula.

Thanks guys.

----------


## gene

formula are largely self devised, u can try half a bottle of sugar with a wee little bit of yeast, bout half a spoon for a 1.5 L bottle. 

Something that helped it last longer for me is to mix the sugar and water 1st, then
add the yeast on top of the solution, leave it as it is without shaking, im sure it will last at least 3 weeks.

----------


## reagan022

Bro been trying this recipe. 

Yeast
Sugar
Half a bottle of water (prevent over flow into tank)
Rice (helps to keep CO2 going)

Got it online. So sharing it. I didn't invent it. Someone say it works so i'm trying now.

----------


## felix_fx2

Bro, i've been trying this way.

1.5L bottle filled to 3/4.
Yeast (1 teaspoon)
Sodium Carbonate (1-2 teaspoon)
Rice enough to cover base of bottle (Helps to stabilize the co2 ratio)
Sugar (Premixed into water until saturation-point so i don't know exactly how much)

This kept going with a decent bubble rate for a few days (i use 2 bottles fyi) then i'll give them a good shake if it slows down. (and i get some overflow everytime i do that  :Crying: )

You might want to play with the yeast and baking soda qty. i've had different results when i tested them out.

----------


## encruste8

So do we throw in cooked rice or precooked rice into the formulation? also all along I had thought it was baking soda fulfilling that stabilization factor? how does this rice helps in this case lest we're brewing homemade sake here? :Laughing:  do enlighten me...

----------


## felix_fx2

Hi bro,

That was what i saw in another fourm/website.
Likewise, i feel it might have to do with the fermentation.
Not exactly sure cause switched to another more effective formula  :Grin:

----------


## encruste8

Hey,

Mind sharing then ur secret money-making or rather money-saving formulae? 

If it can prolong the lifespan of the fermentation process without the fluctuating levels, 

I would be glad to hear..because my formulation lasts 10 days at most before it teeters off.

----------


## deacon

There really isn't a sure way when you are dealing with biological growth. It follows a predictable curve. Slow from inception, explosive growth, plateaus and then decline. Unless you're willing to cycle several bottles. 

There are CO2 bottles going under $100 now, why not just get it?

----------


## areng

Friend. Due to the nature of DIY CO2, you can't have much control over the flow as it needs to bubble into the tank 24/7 otherwise tubes blow off if you try to restrict them.

I have used DIY a lot in a couple of tanks when experiment with effects of CO2 on plant growth. I initially tried using a ceramic diffuser but, the gas pressure needed to disperse it meant bottle only effective for a few days. Now, I put into the tank via the power head pump and bottle lasts about a week.

But as other Bros suggest, if you want prolific planted tank better to get a proper CO2 system, you can often pick up 2nd hand for <$100 trust me ... it will be well worth while. I definitely have no regrets going real.

Good luck with your tanks.

----------


## MOKHTAR

> Friend. Due to the nature of DIY CO2, you can't have much control over the flow as it needs to bubble into the tank 24/7 otherwise tubes blow off if you try to restrict them.
> 
> I have used DIY a lot in a couple of tanks when experiment with effects of CO2 on plant growth. I initially tried using a ceramic diffuser but, the gas pressure needed to disperse it meant bottle only effective for a few days. Now, I put into the tank via the power head pump and bottle lasts about a week.
> 
> But as other Bros suggest, if you want prolific planted tank better to get a proper CO2 system, you can often pick up 2nd hand for <$100 trust me ... it will be well worth while. I definitely have no regrets going real.
> 
> Good luck with your tanks.


Appreciate for all the input, guys.
Well, mine is only 1 1/2 ft x 1 ft tank, primarily for shrimps only, but I had a few easy to grow plants just for beautity the surrounding.
Knowing that plants need CO2, so DIY method should be ok for my setting.

----------


## tawauboy

you can try getting valves meant for drip irrigation from nurseries. the valves have barb ends that fits silicone tubing and a knob for adjusting the flow. usually the valve is in the shut position and co2 will 'leak' pass the valve. this provides quite a consistent flow.
however, you may have to try a number of valves in order to find one that does not leak much.

----------


## tarzanboy

Hi, guy may I know when it the DIY CO2 finish it is the fluid in the bottle contain yeast and sugar dry up or the CO2 bubble stop producing.

----------


## areng

The bubbles stop producing ... normally about 7 days after making.

----------


## tarzanboy

Hi, guy need help there I had make DIY CO2 reactor problem is do you all leave it on 24hours or any method to stop the CO2 flow and use it the next day any advise.

----------

